# Difference Between Crop, Stick, and Bat?



## Equuestriaan

Hey all!

I was wondering what the difference is between a stick, crop, and bat. Is it the size, or are they all the same, just different names? Is one better for jumping? Do you use them differently, maybe bat for the shoulder and crop for behind the leg?

Thanks in advance!
-Equuestriaan


----------



## Jubilee Rose

Bats are shorter and thicker and without a handle. Some people think they're better for jumping because they don't get in the way as much and are easier to switch on either sides when changing direction. A crop is a regular-sized whip used for equitation or jumping. A whip is used for dressage primarily and is usually a lot longer (called a dressage whip). There are also lunging whips which are really long and have a long floppy end to them. A stick? Well... I guess it could be a tree branch because I've seen people use that before... :?

Hope that was helpful!


----------



## upnover

ditto what jubilee said... but i think most people use all of those terms interchangably. and usually 'stick' is just a word for any or all of those, although the Spanish Riding school does use actual birch branches!


----------



## Moxie

I call my crop a pony spanker. :lol:


----------



## smrobs

Wow, I'm learning as much as everyone else with this thread. As I have never used any of the above, I didn't know the difference either. The only whips I am familiar with are the buggy whip (i have some amish friends) and the bull whip. I think the buggy whip is the same as a dressage whip and everyone knows what a bull whip is I think. I tried to be Indiana Jones one time and did the same thing he did, hit myself in the face with it. {


----------



## appylover31803

I actually believe a buggy (or driving) whip is longer than a dressage whip.


----------



## smrobs

See there, I am still learning. LOL


----------



## claireauriga

*I followed a link to this thread from another one and totally forgot to check the dates before I posted. Sorry for dredging up an old topic!*

I use 'whip' as a catch-all term for everything from crops to lunge whips. I say crop to refer specifically to a short whip like this:










I've never heard of them being called a 'bat', but that sounds heavier to me. Stick just sounds like a casual slang term for a whip, probably one without a long tail.










The one with the short tail is a dressage whip, the one with the long tail is a lunge whip.

I ride with a crop or a dressage whip - I like the dressage whip because I tend to find horses are more responsive to it and I can use it without having to put both reins into one hand.


----------



## StormyBlues

There is another one you guys forgot! The Jockey whip! It is also called a Cross Country Whip! They are bigger and dont' have a thing to put around your wrist so it cant get tangled in anything. It is also fatter so they get more of a response.


----------



## appylover31803

The reason why some crops/bats have the loop on them so you can put it around your wrist and if you happen to let go of it, you don't loose it.
But I heard its also dangerous to do that 'cause if you fall off it can poke you in the eye.


----------



## StormyBlues

And if you let go of the crop when your horse runs off with you, it will start swinging around and making the horse go faster


----------



## appylover31803

but then you could very easily grab it again. And I'm not sure if its going to make the horse go faster.

I'm not saying it won't happen, but it doesn't seem very likely to me, thats all.


----------



## StormyBlues

True, but knowing my luck, im not going to risk it!


----------



## farmpony84

...I have a crop... it's green... I think it's in the barn.... I bought it to poke Ri w/ the handle when he invaded my space.... worked wonders... never actually used it for it's real purpose though.... My kid tries to kill flies with it.......


----------



## StormyBlues

farmpony84 said:


> ...I have a crop... it's green... I think it's in the barn.... I bought it to poke Ri w/ the handle when he invaded my space.... worked wonders... never actually used it for it's real purpose though.... My kid tries to kill flies with it.......


 Awww that would be so cute to watch!


----------



## claireauriga

I never stick the loop around my wrist because I need to switch hands with my whip every time I change direction! I just tie the loop on my crop around the handle so it's out of the way.

One time, I decided to ride without a crop. Horse decided he was going to be lazy, so I had my instructor hand it to me. I took it, turned my attention to figuring out my reins, and accidentally threw the crop into the dirt xD

Then the first time I rode with my new dressage whip, I put it on the ground while I was lengthening my stirrups. Horse moved to stand over it, and proceeded to wee all over my nice new whip!


----------



## Spyder

farmpony84 said:


> ...I have a crop... it's green... .. I bought it to poke Ri w/ the handle when he invaded my space.... . never actually used it for it's real purpose though.... My kid tries to kill flies with it.......


Odds are it is a withered green on top and a sickly carrot orange on the bottom....maybe even went by the former name of .....Percy ??


Bad *OLD* Farmpony !!:-|


----------



## farmpony84

Spyder... you are a big meaniehead! Picking on me day after day after day! Maybe it is flat on the bottom and has 8 little legs stuck to a big squishy gooey carrot hoarding glob!


----------



## Equuestriaan

I never put the loop around my wrist just cause it bothers me, and I like to be able to drop it when my horse is speeding off with me. I always hold it in my right hand unless I'm having particular trouble getting Dakota on the right lead of if he's not going to the rail.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

riding crop








riding crop/bat

we've already seen examples of lunge whips and dressage whips

bull whip = indiana jones whip








stick!


I have used the stick very successfully. More of an extension of my hand for ground manners. It's very handy to poke a horse in the butt to get it to move over and also poke them in the chest to move back, I use the same pressure as I would my hand. 

They are by far the cheapest!!!


----------

